# State Indoor Tournaments



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You can only shoot for Indoor State championship awards in the state your NFAA membership is tied into, in your case it would be KY.
You may shoot as a guest if Indiana allows guest or has room for quest, the only other way to shoot both is to change your affiliation from one state to the other providing you meet the other states membership requirements (state portion of the dues)this you can do twice each year


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

We do have a guest division for out of state shooters. If you wanted to be able to compete for awards you would have to sign up for the NFAA with Indiana as your home state. I have a friend from Illinois that does that because our state event is much bigger than Illinois'.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> We do have a guest division for out of state shooters. If you wanted to be able to compete for awards you would have to sign up for the NFAA with Indiana as your home state. I have a friend from Illinois that does that because our state event is much bigger than Illinois'.


Do you have many that shoot Olympic style recurve at the state shoot? I'm expecting 0 others at the Ky state shoot.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Not true. It's been a battle for many years in the state of Washington. Over the years our state champions have been from other states and countries. To shoot for State Championship tournaments in Washington, you only have to join Washington State Archery Association and be a member of the NFAA. It is okay to belong to another state or country organization also. Therefore you can be an Oregon State champion and a Washington champion or a British Columbian champion and a Washington state champion.

Too make it worse, I could not be a British Columbian or Oregon champion even if I joined their organization. NFAA archers in Washington has been upset about this for many years, but we are told that this is NFAA policy. Now a NFAA councilman says that this cannot happen. If I was you living in KY, I would check with Indiana. They might have the same rules as Washington. I have been a member of NFAA since the 1970s and now thanks to AT, I am learning many things I never knew.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Now please explain how Canadians can compete in our National NFAA championships without being from the US. we have to shoot as a visitor when we shoot in Canada because I have done it and I know some of the Canadians that shot in the NFAA field Championship in Darrington. Is it because they are Washington State members?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

huteson2us2 said:


> Now please explain how Canadians can compete in our National NFAA championships without being from the US. we have to shoot as a visitor when we shoot in Canada because I have done it and I know some of the Canadians that shot in the NFAA field Championship in Darrington. Is it because they are Washington State members?


NAA/FITA/NFAA reciprocal agreement of some sort is what I was told years ago.

Washington State is simply not following the NFAA constitution and by-laws. You are only eligible to win a state competition in the state to which your registration is tied.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Huteson, Reylamb is correct and I wouldn't be so fast to advertise what part of the NFAA C&B your state is not following.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

archer_nm said:


> Huteson, Reylamb is correct and I wouldn't be so fast to advertise what part of the NFAA C&B your state is not following.


It is true that an archer may only shoot one Indoor Blueface State Championship for awards, either his state of residence or another state where he is also a member. So a person who lives in Oregon and is a WSAA member and an NFAA member can shoot the WSAA Indoor Blueface Championship, but can't also shoot Oregon's State Indoor in the same year. That is per NFAA regulations.

Some people who live in Canada are NFAA members, they join whatever US state they live closest to or are most associated with.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Funny this came up as I'm trying to figure out what to do here....

I live in Delaware and we aren't part of the NFAA any longer (for whatever reasons). I want to shoot in the NJ state championship... so I assume I can just register my NFAA membership under NJ even though I don't live there?


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

NED 250, You can regeister your NFAA membership for NJ even though you don't live in NJ. NJ is glad to have you as a member. The cost to register in NJ is 45.00 dollars.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Wa-prez I don't think you are completely correct in saying that you can shoot in a state championship in other than you state of residence of which your NFAA card is issued even if you are a member of both states.
"NFAA members may join as many affiliated states, if accepted, as they wish. However, they may only shoot in the Sectional and the State Championship of the RESIDENT state for championship awards". Resident as being defined as from the state through which the Members NFAA card is drawn. All of this is on page 11 para 10 of the C&B


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

archer_nm said:


> Wa-prez I don't think you are completely correct in saying that you can shoot in a state championship in other than you state of residence of which your NFAA card is issued even if you are a member of both states.
> "NFAA members may join as many affiliated states, if accepted, as they wish. However, they may only shoot in the Sectional and the State Championship of the RESIDENT state for championship awards". Resident as being defined as from the state through which the Members NFAA card is drawn. All of this is on page 11 para 10 of the C&B


I suppose you are right. I was keying in on this part of the paragraph "NFAA members may compete for awards in only one Indoor, one Outdoor and one 3-D Sectional; and only one Indoor, one Outdoor and one 3-D State tournament per calendar year. The member
may shoot as a guest at any other time." and missed seeing the part you mentioned about RESIDENT.

Anyway, I don't think this has been a problem. We do have some people who live in Oregon (and did have some who live in Idaho) who draw their NFAA membership THROUGH us, declaring Washington as their affiliated state. That's probably because they live near the border and shoot more events here than on the other side. Some even work across the border from the place they sleep.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

No problem


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hawk Eye said:


> NED 250, You can regeister your NFAA membership for NJ even though you don't live in NJ. NJ is glad to have you as a member. The cost to register in NJ is 45.00 dollars.


Great, thanks!


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry Bob. I should have kept my mouth shut. The WA Prez is right. The archers I was thinking about did live close to the boarder. The California boarder. I'm sure that when they shot in both State Championships and they did, they did so by accident. 
So since you say that what WA did is now correct. Then BaconRocks should also be OK to join in Indiana and Kentucky. And since I live in Mesa now, which is near your boarder, I quess it should be OK for me to join NM state NFAA. Or am I a different case because I said Wa State has been doing a slight no-no since 1972 when I moved there. Remember I was told that this was legal by a NFAA state Representative for over 40 years and did not know until you surprised me by saying it wasn't.

And Bob. Don't ever try to tell me what I should do or not do. I was only trying to tell another AT member that he may be able to join the other state's NFAA as it has been done in Washington state for a long time. I was going to write this privately by email until you wrote on here what I should say or not say.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've always understood it clearly that you can have only ONE State as your "State of Affiliation" and that ONE State does not necessarily have to be the one in which you reside. In addition, I also have clearly understood for the past 46 years, that you can only compete for State titles in your state that you select for "affiliation."
That is to say, for example, if you live in Illinois, but opt to use Iowa as your State of affiliation, you can only compete for the Awards in the State Championship in IOWA; if/when you shoot the State Championships in Illinois, then you are required to shoot as a GUEST (if they have a guest class). You cannot compete for the State Titles in BOTH states in the same year.
I believe this also applies to the Sectionals as well. In the above example, a person that lives in Illinois but selects Iowa as their State of affiliation is eligible to compete for Sectional Championships/Awards in ONLY the Midwest Section (Iowa is in the Midwest Section), and should they choose to go to the Great Lakes Sectional events, they would have to compete as a GUEST at the Great Lakes Sectionals.
Of course, if you opt to go out to Wyoming and shoot their State tournaments, it would be ONLY as a GUEST...and not for State Championships or awards.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Huteson2us2, please don't read something into what I wrote, what I said is that "I wouldn't be so fast to advertise" no way did I tell you what to do or not to do. I to was explaining what is legal as far as the NFAA is concerned to AT members on this thread, sorry that you have taken it personel.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

BaconRocks said:


> Do you have many that shoot Olympic style recurve at the state shoot? I'm expecting 0 others at the Ky state shoot.


 There are a few who shoot every year. We usually have around 300-400 shooters I think. Maybe more. mostly compound obviously, but there are a few curvers.


----------

